# Batteries for cordless phone



## Megan (6 Jun 2007)

I have a Siemens cordless phone for about 3 years. The batteries don't seemed to be charging. Do I need to replace them with rechargeable batteries or will ordinary batteries do. There are 2 AAA 1.5V batteries in the phone. Can't find any info on the Siemens website.


----------



## woods (6 Jun 2007)

You can use ordinary batteries but they will only last you about a week.
Suggest that you buy rechargable.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jun 2007)

What sort of batteries are they - _NiCad, NiMh, Lithium Ion _etc.? Chances are you can get compatible rechargeables that you can slot in.


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Jun 2007)

This is probably what you want. Ordinary (i.e. alkaline) batteries won't recharge, and to try to do so is potentially dangerous.

You can read all about it at the Battery University, if you like ...free of charge.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jun 2007)

Similarly charging _NiMhs _in a _NiCad _charger may or may not be OK. Best to match any replacements as accurately as possible to the originals.


----------



## BlueSpud (7 Jun 2007)

Look at 7dayshop.co.uk for their own brand rechargables & charger.  I use them in my camera & they are fine.


----------



## Megan (7 Jun 2007)

Thanks for all your replies. Will go into a Eircom shop today and hopefully get the proper batteries.


----------



## Technologist (7 Jun 2007)

Rechargeable AA or AAA cells are usually 1.2v not 1.5v.

I have a 5 year-old Siemans DECT & I just used standard NiMh 'AA' 1.2v (2000ah) batteries from Maplin. Works fine.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jun 2007)

Aldi are doing cheap _NiMh _batteries (including 700mAh _AAAs_) at the moment in case that's of any use.

I presume 2000ah above should actually be 2000mAh!


----------



## Megan (8 Jun 2007)

Technologist said:


> Rechargeable AA or AAA cells are usually 1.2v not 1.5v.
> 
> I have a 5 year-old Siemans DECT & I just used standard NiMh 'AA' 1.2v (2000ah) batteries from Maplin. Works fine.



Sorry my mistake. The batteries that were in the phone were 1.2V AAAPhone 700mAh Ni-MH Rechargeable. I went to the Eircom shop yesterday and they recommended the following batteries M Rechargeable AAA RO6 Micro 900mAh 1.2V. I bought a pack of 4 for €6 (Special offer - half price). I put them in the phone and left to charge over night and it is now working fine.
Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Guest125 (9 Jun 2007)

€4.49 in Aldi!!


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2007)

The _Aldi _ones are only 700mAh. €6 for 4 x 900mAh rechargeable _AAAs _is not outrageous.


----------

